# Sold as Petrotilapia Tridentiger, but is it???



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

So I bought 3 fish from the LFS labeled as Petrotilapia Tridentiger. They all started like this:










1 has colored up into this:










Here is a short video of the same.






Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The colouration is correct for Nhkata Bay, but the jaw... I'm not sure on. See Wild and F1, F2 etc.. have very different jaws than these fish. I don't know if this something that is bred out of them though.... hmm, I just don't know.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

Turning out to be a beautiful fish for sure.

They all were bought about 4 months ago, all very close in size. One has taken off like a champ. 
Is it possible that I have one male, two female? Or is it way too soon to tell?


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

More video.....


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Has the fish colored any more or is it staying the same as the above pic?


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> Has the fish colored any more or is it staying the same as the above pic?


About the same. I'll take more pics today and post.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

The fish in the top pic looks very good...love the colors.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

"Petrotilapia Tridentiger" is probably a trade name, not the actual scientific name. The actual scientific names may be unsettled so far, and would depend on the collection point. They do seem like Petrotilapia, thou the lips don't look that big in those pics. Petrotilapia get pretty characteristic lips for algae scrapping.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

I figured out the trick to taking this guys pics a little better.... Phone to the glass until he gets curious


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I love the yellow and purple. Does the barring stay that way all the time? Does it appear to becoming more pronounced?


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

They all started out orange with pronounced black stripes. Like a tiger.

This one is losing the stripes for the most part. The pics still don't show how Much of that almost opalesence. Almost all of his head and body is a blue....


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

noki said:


> "Petrotilapia Tridentiger" is probably a trade name, not the actual scientific name. The actual scientific names may be unsettled so far, and would depend on the collection point. They do seem like Petrotilapia, thou the lips don't look that big in those pics. Petrotilapia get pretty characteristic lips for algae scrapping.


Actually, it's been proven that most of the species with big lips for scraping rocks actually get them from scraping rough rocks, and will lose those in tank raised generations, such as _Abactochromis labrosus_ or many of the Central American _Amphilophus_. So I would not judge by the size of the lips unless they were recently collected wild fish, which I doubt the OP's fish would be.


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

Whatever it is, it's GORGEOUS. Keep us updated!


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

Storiwyr said:


> Whatever it is, it's GORGEOUS. Keep us updated!


 :thumb:

I added a bunch of Labeotropheus Fuelleborni into the tank Sunday. The male is far bigger than anything 
in the tank so far, so we'll see what happens with coloration.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

Here's a little video....


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

SobrietyRocks707 said:


> Here's a little video....


Tank is coming together. :thumb:


----------

